# Citizen "ecozilla"



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not a huge fan of diving watches but I like this Ecodrive


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like it too - but it's just too damned big for me to wear


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just found out that it is 48mm diameter excluding the crown


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As I said



> it's just too damned big


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

If I had the wrist (and the money) I'd get the original 1000 meter auto that Roy sells. Wish they made it in a mid size.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

And it is extreamly thick. I tried one on and hated the feel, now I can and do wear large watches but this one felt awkward. Love the dial, hands and crown also the bezel isn't bad.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It is the back of them that is the best bit IMO, but they did get a bit carried away with the size.

If you were a hermit it would be OK then there would be no one to laugh at you!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I believe I'm going to have one, just haven't figured out if it'll be the bracelet or the strap. I just saw a blurb on CNN the other day citing Citizen quarterly profits up 92% (







). They must be doing something right.

Like the 1000m, it comes in Ti which should assuage weight concerns. I'll repeat here that the 1000m is one of the two best divers I've ever owned (thanks again, Roy!). And if anyone laughs, it's incumbant on any barrel-chested deep sea diver to crack the ***** in the head with their huge watch









Ron, did you notice if the bezel is user-removable as in the 1000m (locking ring unscrews)?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I didn't play with it much. I hate handleing watches I really don't intend to buy for long.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

and roger.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I love the Ecozilla, I'm just waiting for our host to surprise us at some point (Please Roy!).

Am I right in thinking that the Ti version only comes on a rubber strap?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wardy said:


> I love the Ecozilla, I'm just waiting for our host to surprise us at some point (Please Roy!).


 Sorry wardy, I won't be getting it.

Why would anyone want this one over the 1000m Auto ?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Mainly price I think.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Of course, I never thought about that.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Out of interest does anyone know how much it is ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A website I know of has them for $400 on a rubber strap. They are 18.5mm thick


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've seen steel/rubber on E$ay for <200 USD, Ti running about $130 more.

Reading DWF, the bezel is not removable and already folks are reporting problems with fouling from sand and salt (lucky [email protected]$#%^s).

My enthusiasm is waning, thank heaven. I'll stick with my luverly 1000m


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Wardy said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Ecozilla, I'm just waiting for our host to surprise us at some point (Please Roy!).
> ...


 As Sargon says, it's the price. I know I can get the Ti version on rubber for $400 including shipping from Singapore.

I just prefer dealing with sites I trust in the UK where I can!


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

I love the looks of the 300M and 1000M Ecozillas, but as a few others have said, the thickness is close to 2CM.....


----------

